# new labs-antibodies & Hashi's



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought that when your thyroid was effectively suppressed with Hashi's that your antibodies would die down. My endo suppressed my thyroid (TSH went to .01) but my antibodies have only gone up. My TGab started in the 500s and is now up to 914. TPO used to be OK and is now up to 103.

Free T4 is high-4.1 (range of 1.4-3.8) but Free T3 is low-275 (range 230-420).

My endo's response to all of this was to reduce my levothyroxine from 88mcg to 50mcg.

Do you think this is a good course of action? And should I be concerned about the antibodies?

Thanks,

Erika


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> I thought that when your thyroid was effectively suppressed with Hashi's that your antibodies would die down. My endo suppressed my thyroid (TSH went to .01) but my antibodies have only gone up. My TGab started in the 500s and is now up to 914. TPO used to be OK and is now up to 103.
> 
> Free T4 is high-4.1 (range of 1.4-3.8) but Free T3 is low-275 (range 230-420).
> 
> ...


This is true for the most part. You do not appear to be converting well. FT4 is over the top and as you have pointed out, FT3 is low; too low.

How long have you been in suppression mode? The thing is, you are not euthyroid even though your TSH is suppressed. You do need your FT3 to be mid-range or higher.

Okay................I am going to tell you straight on that high Thyroglobulin antibodies are a marker for cancer. Have you had a radioactive uptake scan or any scan at all? Have you had FNA (fine needle aspiration) of nodules?

Here is info on the Thyroglobulin..........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

High Thyroglobulin is not always a predictor of cancer but it is better to be safe than sorry and I know you agree with that. So, I do suggest you talk to your doctor about this if you have not done so.


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

hi,

i did have a radioactive uptake scan. i wonder why the doc wasn't concerned about the low T3. are some doctors not believers in the importance of that?

good news is, i feel better much better after having reduced the levo. i think i may be finally on the right dosage.

thanks,

erika


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> hi,
> 
> i did have a radioactive uptake scan. i wonder why the doc wasn't concerned about the low T3. are some doctors not believers in the importance of that?
> 
> ...


I am glad you are feeling better. When did you have the radioactive uptake scan and what was the result? Will you talk to your doc about the thyroglobulin and let us know what he/ she says?

T3 is life-sustaining. W/o it, we die. So, I for one consider it to be very very very important! Gosh! T3 is our active hormone.


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

to clarify I have high Tgab, not TG...my understanding is that there is a difference-is that right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> to clarify I have high Tgab, not TG...my understanding is that there is a difference-is that right?


There is a difference; absolutely.

Tg Antibodies (TgAb): Approximately 15 to 20 percent of thyroid cancer patients have antibodies to Tg that circulate in their blood. These antibodies are abbreviated as TgAb on laboratory reports. Unfortunately, TgAb interferes with the measurement of Tg by most methods. Whether these antibodies cause incorrectly high or low values depends on the type of Tg method used by the laboratory. Most clinical labs use the more modern type of Tg method (called immunometric assays (IMAs) or "sandwich" methods). These methods typically report falsely low Tg values when TgAb is present in a patient's blood. Falsely low values may lead to a delay in necessary treatment. Alternatively, an inappropriately

The above is an excerpt; please read the entire article........
http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

I believe I provided you this link in a previous post several days ago.


----------

